# Opinion on new tires



## 20GTO06 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've started to look at new tires; I currently have almost 21K on the OEM bridgestones. I am looking for the best summer performance tire without breaking the bank. have spent a lot of time on Tire Rack; but id like to get everyone's opinion here; so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the General Exclam UHP's. They are on backorder at Tirerack, I end up getting them through America/Discount Tire, just put some more on the other day. Really good summer tire and does well in the rain too. Its not recommended you use these tires in the snow.


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

I am hoping I can piggy back on this topic and get some advise. I have a 06 GTO with 26K and original tires, as you can expect the tires are very worn. I am looking to use my 17 inch rims on Winter Tires and then get a set of new tires and 18 inch rims for the summer. I do not want to buy the 18 inch tires and rims now for only a few months of use. Do you know what month is ok to purchase winter tires. I live in Chicago? I mean I do not want them to be torn up quickly. Also when is it ok to switch back to summer tires (March, April, May???)


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I like the General Exclam UHP's. They are on backorder at Tirerack, I end up getting them through America/Discount Tire, just put some more on the other day. Really good summer tire and does well in the rain too. Its not recommended you use these tires in the snow.


^^Agreed. I use these on both of my cars in the summer.



2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO said:


> I am hoping I can piggy back on this topic and get some advise. I have a 06 GTO with 26K and original tires, as you can expect the tires are very worn. I am looking to use my 17 inch rims on Winter Tires and then get a set of new tires and 18 inch rims for the summer. I do not want to buy the 18 inch tires and rims now for only a few months of use. Do you know what month is ok to purchase winter tires. I live in Chicago? I mean I do not want them to be torn up quickly. Also when is it ok to switch back to summer tires (March, April, May???)


I don't know how Illinois is, but in Washington state you can put studded snow tires on starting November 1st, and run them until March 1st. There is no law for studless snow tires, and they can be run year round if you want. I usually put my studless tires on when the first substantial snowfall of the year happens, and run them until about the first of March.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used Potenza 960AS all year and they are amazing. I go though the snow with no issues. I have a spare set of rims with summer tires for warm weather fun but to be honest, the all seasons are really good.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've heard good things bout Michelin Pilot Sport 2's, and the new Continental Extreme Contact DW look very nice.

I use the A/S versions of each of those tires (Michelin on the Corvette, Continental on the GTO).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They outlawed studded tires in Wisconsin back in the `70s or `80s.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO said:


> I am hoping I can piggy back on this topic and get some advise. I have a 06 GTO with 26K and original tires, as you can expect the tires are very worn. I am looking to use my 17 inch rims on Winter Tires and then get a set of new tires and 18 inch rims for the summer. I do not want to buy the 18 inch tires and rims now for only a few months of use. Do you know what month is ok to purchase winter tires. I live in Chicago? I mean I do not want them to be torn up quickly. Also when is it ok to switch back to summer tires (March, April, May???)


There is no all around tire that excels in all weather conditions so if you want the best performance you have to get summer and winter specific tires. The reason is that to get the best traction the rubber compounds are made for specific temperature ranges as well as different tread designs. The month or if there is snow is not the indicator of switching to or from summer tires but the temperature outside. When it gets cold the summer tires handling and stopping ability gets severely degraded. If you take a corner a little too hard you will slide like you were on a slippery road. I park my car in the winter but if I'm still driving it when the temp drops I drive much, much less aggressively.


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

Svede1212 - Thanks for the detail description. What temp do you recommend changing to winter tires? The reason I ask is that my summer tires are getting quite bald. I was hoping to use existing 17 inch rims with new winter tires and then getting 18 inch rims and new summer tires in the summer. 

If the tires do not last then I will be forced to get 17 inch allseason tires. 

Your opinions are welcomed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

About 30-40 degrees average? I usually switch out my Dunlop Direzzas for my Blizzaks on my Grand Am late November or whenever they first call for a couple inches of snow.

Whats lame is that snow tires kill your MPGs, I've noticed as much as a consistent 12% difference on my Grand Am, down from 36 to 32 freeway MPG. My GTO is stored in winter, so I couldn't tell you what that's going to be like for you.

Generally, summer tires compounds can become too hard below 50 degrees, and winter tires wear progressively faster above 40 degrees.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

I researched quite a bit and finally decided on Nitto INVOs, they have a lot of good reviews and are supposed to be very quiet for high performance tires.


----------

